
Show HN: Resurrecting an OLD YouTube channel – an honest guide - kbottle
https://knowledgebottle.net/notes/resurrecting-youtube
======
kbottle
I wanted to share my attempt to resurrect my old YouTube channel + some of the
tips and best practices I used to make this a content factory once again.

Disclaimer: this number is for visual purposes, as we humans are naturally
seeking even numbers.

Resurrecting an OLD YouTube channel: 50 TIPS on getting back on track, NEW
content & the MACRO

~~~
brudgers
It's an interesting article. Show HN is intended when people make something
other people can play with or try out like interactive web sites, products,
code etc. Blogs and such are better as regular submissions. But again, the
article is interesting. Thanks for sharing it.

